# Bov. Weapon



## tonedef (Mar 17, 2013)

What would be your choice for a weapon for your bov ( and yes to leave in the truck and yes locked up ) all safety measures taken . And this is besides you edc weapon


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

A front bumper with spikes?


----------



## Onebigelf (Sep 17, 2011)

I keep a Winchester 1400 with a slug barrel secured in the truck along with 25 rounds each, slugs and buck. At times I may add something else, but this one stays in the truck.

John


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

12 guage magazine fed semiauto.
With ALL accessories and 100 rounds minimum including some
Exotics.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

A .357 Ranch Hand










The box is clearly marked, "Dealer: This is an hand gun"


----------



## JSank80 (Apr 30, 2013)

For a bug out scenario, M1 carbine. Light, fast, good to carry if you have to abandon the vehicle. Second choice for me is a 12gauge pump, 00 buckshot.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I agree with JSANK80, but I would use buck and ball in the 12Ga.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I keep a 22 in each vehicle with some ammo. Obviously I would have others if I was bugging out.


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

AK-47.
Don't have to clean it, don't have to put lube on it. So easy to shoot that children do shoot it in some parts of the world. Ammo is cheap. Currently 556 ammo is running at 70 cents a shot. 7.62 is going for around 30 cents a shot.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> A .357 Ranch Hand


Well played. That very guns is on my short list of future purchases. A perfect companion to my S&W .357 revolver.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Keltec Sub 2000 that will accept the same magazine and rounds as your EDC.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> What would be your choice for a weapon for your bov ( and yes to leave in the truck and yes locked up ) all safety measures taken . And this is besides you edc weapon


I see that I responded, but I did not _answer_ your question. This really come down to your location, terrain, skill level and purpose. It is as individual as everything is in the world of survival and preparedness.

Shotguns are versatile tools, but their range is limited. In a bug out situation you may need to reach out and touch someone further away than a 12 ga can reach. There is a big difference between an 18" SG with buckshot and a 30" SG shooting slugs. A 9mm carbine like the Kel-Tec or Beretta Storm are also versatile and let you share magazine and ammo with your sidearm, but the 9mm is also limited in range and penetration against barriers. The same could be said about a lever action carbine or a lever action pistol like the Rossi Ranch Hand. A lever action in a rifle caliber is probably a better option if you prefer that platform. All in all I believe that a semi-automatic long gun in a centerfire rifle caliber is the way to go in a bug out vehicle. The AR-15, Mini-14, AK-47, AK-74, SKS, AR-10, Cetme, FN FAL, Browning BAR, etc. are all excellent choice. But there is a big difference in price, accessories, weight and other factors. Bolt action, lever action and pump action rifles are almost as good of option, but often have limited ammo capacity and require more skill and practice to load and shoot quickly.

Personally I really believe a bug out vehicle needs a battery of guns and not a single gun. A good .22 rifle for taking game, a shotgun capable of both defensive use and hunting and a serious "battle rifle". A 3 gun battery gives you a lot of options and follows the rule of two is one and one is none. A bolt gun with optics wouldn't hurt either. But if I had to cut all that down to one gun, I would choose the one capable of hunting and defense. For me that's the AR-15.


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

when i was in texas i would always have my 1911 with at least 3 reloads in the truck whenever i was off base. but now i'm in md and i cant keep it there so now i always have a 5 inch fixed blade with me


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

Win 30-30 lever for me.


----------



## cedarguy (Nov 19, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Well played. That very guns is on my short list of future purchases. A perfect companion to my S&W .357 revolver.


Outstanding! I have one and its accents my colt python mighty well.


----------



## Mortblanc (Apr 20, 2013)

A gun for my BOV and what lives in my truck, and what lives in my car, are distinctly separate scenarios.

That is especially the case since I live on my BOL, which is where everyone in the family will be coming too.

All my vehicles and the gear inside have to do is get me home, which is seldom more than 25 miles of back road driving. Preparing for a long distance run would require some shuffling and prioritizing.

The Jeep carries a Mosin rifle while the car carries a pump shotgun. The glove boxes of both vehicles carry a 4" .38 spl. My EDC is either a subcompact 9mm or a P3At depending on my mood and the social climate.

Oddly enough, in crisis situation, my vehicle guns would instantly become my primaries and my EDC gun would become my backup.

If I were to leave my BOL to travel for a long distance in crisis conditions the equipment would be different based on the specific needs.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

If I were "bugging out" I would naturally have most of my guns in the BOV.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

hiwall said:


> If I were "bugging out" I would naturally have most of my guns in the BOV.


I would say that is correct; 
so perhaps this is more of a "Get Home" situation.

I used to carry the Mini-14 in the truck 24/7/365 when on the farm. Perfect for skunks, coyotes, fox, etc.

About a decade ago I bought a "Single Stack" (10 rds max) Romanian WASR-10 for CHEAP CHEAP CHEAP (I think it was $149 brand new). It has since then taken permanent residence in the truck. It is very light compared to a Norinco 56S or NHM-91, about half the weight. 
7.62x39 is also a much heavier hitter than M1 .30 carbine or pistol calibers.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Anything small and reliable with a bunch of mags.
Folding stock mini 14,
one of the AK or AR pistols.
A mac 10_11_9 or uzi.
even that chopped lever gun comes to mind.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

It is like a guy at church said to my friend one day. "What is your favorite gun?" The reply was: "The one I have with me"


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Never bring a pistol to a rifle fight.,


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

unless the rifle is to cumbersome, then i'll take a handgun.


----------



## tonedef (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes it or I did mean get home truck and it is great to hear all the various weapons of choice I just got a mossberg 500 tactical high capacity I chose it because I live in the country trees everywhere so there's not really a chance to reach out and touch someone so the 12 gauge has plenty of range and great knock down


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Personally I really believe a bug out vehicle needs a battery of guns and not a single gun. A good .22 rifle for taking game, a shotgun capable of both defensive use and hunting and a serious "battle rifle". A 3 gun battery gives you a lot of options and follows the rule of two is one and one is none. A bolt gun with optics wouldn't hurt either. But if I had to cut all that down to one gun, I would choose the one capable of hunting and defense. For me that's the AR-15.


I have to say that I agree with this. I don't actually leave a weapon in my BOV, but if I was the type of person to own firearms, I'd always be carrying a sidearm, and then have something like a shotgun or rifle stowed for extra oomph. My question is this though... How do you secure a long gun in your vehicle? I have a 90 GMC Jimmy and have been looking at racks and such, but have a hard time finding something I actually like. I've seen a few racks that mount to the roof, but those, while cool, are out for me as I need the actual headroom because of my height. Any suggestions would be appreciated..

But yeah.. sidearm, and a shotgun would be the default, BUT... if I'm bugging out, all my weapons obviously. If I REALLY had to limit it to one, it'd be an AR-15, but I wouldn't feel comfortable leaving it in the truck all the time.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I have one of those 22 caliber "survival" rifles under the seat in one vehicle. Out of sight and does not look like a gun until assembled. Not much for defense but a capable game getter. Down here everyone is always packin' a sidearm anyway.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

84 mm Carl Gustav.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

tonedef said:


> Yes it or I did mean get home truck and it is great to hear all the various weapons of choice I just got a mossberg 500 tactical high capacity I chose it because I live in the country trees everywhere so there's not really a chance to reach out and touch someone so the 12 gauge has plenty of range and great knock down


I'll stick with my Keltec Sub 2000. Four pounds and folds so it is light weight and can be concealed. Magazines and ammo are interchangeable with my EDC. If I had to hoof it this would be important. It is effective to at least 150 meters. They will be way closer than that before I engage.

The goal is to stay alive. If worse comes to worse I'll deal with it. If all I accomplish is to keep their heads down so they can't shoot me then I have met my goal. Every gun mentioned would accomplish the goal. Some would be better in certain scenarios and others would rise to the top in different situations but all would do the job.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Every gun mentioned would accomplish the goal. Some would be better in certain scenarios and others would rise to the top in different situations but all would do the job.


If we are talking about general survival and hunting for food without an expectation of encountering a hostile force; then I agree.

But as a long time weapons and tactics instructor if you do encounter a hostile group, I am going to respectfully disagree. Since this thread is specific to bug out vehicle weapons, lets say I set up a roadblock with a few trained people carrying say AK-47 style rifles, they will have a huge advantage over a vehicle driving up with an equal number of people carrying 9mm carbines or shotguns. While the 7.62x39mm ammo will pierce right through the body panels and windows of the approaching vehicle, the 9mm or 12ga rounds will not do the same through the roadblock vehicles. Plus the rifles toters will also have range on their side. Handguns are of course a weapon of last defense and are generally used only to fight your way to a long gun.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> How do you secure a long gun in your vehicle? I have a 90 GMC Jimmy and have been looking at racks and such, but have a hard time finding something I actually like. I've seen a few racks that mount to the roof, but those, while cool, are out for me as I need the actual headroom because of my height. Any suggestions would be appreciated..


I use a steel security drawer in my SUV. I can stack other things on top but still quickly access my long guns when needed. They range from approx. $400-1000+ so they are not the cheapest thing going, but I think they are worth it. You can also buy wood models (covered in plastic and carpet) for less money. They are designed more for other gear, but will work with guns as well. You can't really even see them when you look in the windows, so they do have a concealment benefit.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

What he said. Sidearms are mostly for decoration. If a guy with a pistol gets into a pissin' match with a guy with a rifle the guy with the pistol is likely to lose. The FBI and other LEO found this out the hard way.


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

this is all METT-TC dependant


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Ezmerelda said:


> A .357 Ranch Hand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the gun Lucas McCain used on the old TV show "The Rifleman"


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

What Caribou said, Kel-Tec Sub2K in 9mm, I've only found it in .40 S&W. But when I do find one in 9mm, it's mine!!


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

bigg777 said:


> What Caribou said, Kel-Tec Sub2K in 9mm, I've only found it in .40 S&W. But when I do find one in 9mm, it's mine!!


there is one on gunbroker right now... 7 hrs left
actually there are a bunch on gun broker. upper 600's lower 700's


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeah, thanks but no thanks, I'll wait until my LGS gets another one in for around $400-$450.


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

just trying to help ...


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Usually just a pistol. Enough to keep my hide alive and home. Besides I don't expect it to go from normal to book of Eli in the 2 hours it would take me to walk home. But if it does I act like a nice sheeple till they get nice and close. Or I get smoked from 400 yards out and I expire thinking "boy my chest is startin to hurt, guess I'm outta shape!"


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

OHprepper said:


> actually there are a bunch on gun broker. upper 600's lower 700's


Zoiks! People are crazy - do they actually sell at that price, or just listed?

Always wanted one in .40S&W with Glock mags, never wanted one bad enough though.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Not to stamp on the love fest for the Kel-Tec Sub2000, but we tested them 4-5 years back at the request of some officers to put them them on the approved weapons list. They were a lot of fun, surprisingly accurate, reasonably reliable and very frail. We broke two of them in a week running the basic durability battery. And I am talking cracked and non-functional. The only one that passed was actually a Sub9 (older model) with a metal receiver. Not knocking the gun, just pointing out the reality of its limitations. If I could get a Sub2000 in 9mm for $250 or so I would consider it, more than $300? No way.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> We broke two of them in a week running the basic durability battery. And I am talking cracked and non-functional.


They use a 4130 steel barrel?
http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2010/08/captain-john-raguso/gun-review-kel-tec-sub-2000-40/ ("The 4130 ordinance steel barrel has a spring loaded collar")

That is pretty soft (relatively) steel, I would never consider it for a rifle barrel. I have never heard the term "ordnance" used to describe steel used in a firearm.... to me, that terms means *"designed to blow up"*, so........


----------

